# [EVDL] New Battery Pack Spatial Relations Quandry



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Danpatgal <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm in the process of upgrading my little Lectric Leopard to use lithiums. I
> > have 38 CALB 130ah cells which I was hoping to get under the hood in a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Corbin - I will get longer connectors for those.

To rephrase the "bigger" question, is it better to:

Option 1: 
Keep lithium pack all in one general environment (under the hood), with
perhaps a more unconventional and more difficult layout?

Or

Option 2: 
Split the pack for a slightly more balanced car and a more comfortable
layout?

Option 1 should be easier to wire (for traction & BMS) easier to check
batteries easier to insulate (fewer edges) more consistent wiring (no long
run between front and back of car) and so better performing. But, I'm not
confident at the moment that it really will fit. I think it will, but it is
quite tight.

Another way to ask: is Option 2, a split pack, actually much of a problem to
worry about with lithiums since some of the other pros/cons maybe just
cancel out anyway?

Thanks - Dan






-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/New-Battery-Pack-Spatial-Relations-Quandry-tp4655619p4655642.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

